# Dogs And Boats... HELP



## ruger24 (May 7, 2007)

I have a yellow lab who's about 8 months old and i can't get him to jump out of the boat. I'm a big duck hunting and i need him to be able to jump out to get the ducks. He doesn't mind running off of shore and swimming out for a dummy but he won't jump off the boat. Does anyone have and sugestions for getting him to do this?


----------



## jonesy (Aug 3, 2006)

start out with boat on ground and retrieve on ground, get the confidence, work in water with no boat for while, then as all starts coming together, take and start moving boat closer to edge of water, tossing bumper closer to water, then work into the bumper landing in water and dog running outta boat on land, then just keep progressing final have boat on edge of wtaer and dog leaving boat ito shallow water, to retrieve. So start out with all land work outta boat, thne final as dog progresses, boats on edge and dog jumps into water swimming some and retrieves back into the boat. Slow progress, builds the confidence. Prolly month and you will see a big difference, just be patient, two or three in different landing areas, you'll be fine, always try and send from boat.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Very Solid Advice!!!! I always start with the boat sitting on land and do several sessions with the dog there and slowly progress into water.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

I'd also recommend something like a ladder or platform.

http://www.cabelas.com/ssubcat-1/cat600041.shtml

Make sure the surface is not slippery for jumping in the water. And make sure the dog knows how to get back in the boat before retrieving from the water.

If the dog knows his way in and out of the boat and doesn't slip around, he's likely to be a lot more confident.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Jonesy is right. Also, the dog is only 8 mos. He will figure it out. Just keep at it.


----------

